# signature



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Its probalby really obvious or I do not have permission but I cannot see how to ad a signature. I thought that was a perk of becoming a silver member. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's only gold, peasant.

MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Little Ron said:


> Its probalby really obvious or I do not have permission but I cannot see how to ad a signature. I thought that was a perk of becoming a silver member. :confused1: :confused1:


Pretty sure you have to be gold to have a sig.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, thank you.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't think I was going mad. According to the membership level thread even lowly peasants are allowed signatures 

SILVER

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

Same as Bronze plus:

•Signatures will be enabled

•Can Post Calendar Events

•Can Post Articles

•Custom User Title

•Can apply to join Private Groups (Adult Lounge etc)

•Message Storage increases to 250 messages

•Can start new threads in Classifieds.

Although according to the above I should only now be able to place a for sale advert but I have already made one. Ther permission settings must wrong.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Little Ron said:


> I didn't think I was going mad. According to the membership level thread even lowly peasants are allowed signatures
> 
> SILVER
> 
> ...


The intention is to allow SILVER members sigs.. it'll happen soon.

L


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for a definate answer.


----------

